# Deontay Wilder vs. Tyson Fury II



## Slimy Time (Feb 22, 2020)

Tonight is the much anticipated rematch between these two undefeated boxers. For those who don't recall, last fight ended in a split draw. Who do you guys think is going to win?


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Feb 22, 2020)

the black one


----------



## Reverend (Feb 22, 2020)

Wilder will win, KO 7th.

Fury is good but Wilder is a murderhobo on a path to the sweet sweet $$$ that is UK's Anthony Joshua showdown.

EDIT: If there's a livestream out there, let me know as I refuse to buy these fights and ESPN+=Disney so fuck no.


----------



## Slimy Time (Feb 22, 2020)

Reverend said:


> Wilder will win, KO 7th.
> 
> Fury is good but Wilder is a murderhobo on a path to the sweet sweet $$$ that is UK's Anthony Joshua showdown.
> 
> EDIT: If there's a livestream out there, let me know as I refuse to buy these fights and ESPN+=Disney so fuck no.


Sportlemons should have a livestream. - http://sportlemons.net/ - I have used them for World Cup Football and Rugby cup livestreams.
The fact that it's a rematch makes me think its against Fury. He outboxed and gassed Wilder in their first match, the two knockdowns not withstanding, but since it's a rematch, pretty sure Wilder and his team knows that's the game plan and prep accordingly.

Anthony Joshua should have fought Wilder earlier, instead he passed and lost his unbeatable streak to Ruiz.


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 22, 2020)

Wilder is going to kill that bum.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Feb 22, 2020)

Just watched the last one, I can see why someone would score Fury higher, but I think that Wilder had the better fight and should have got the decision. I expect he'll be winning tonight.


----------



## Slimy Time (Feb 22, 2020)

whatever I feel like said:


> Just watched the last one, I can see why someone would score Fury higher, but I think that Wilder had the better fight and should have got the decision. I expect he'll be winning tonight.


If I had to bet, it would probably be on Wilder. He's fought against Fury and his superior boxing skills before, so he's probably trained to deal with those skills. One hit is all it takes to win and he will be better prepared for the out fighting style of Fury and having to go the 12 rounds. At the same time, people forget that Tyson was out for 2 years before the first fight. He stopped in 2015, got the licence again in 2018, had two tune up matches and then signed the fight with Wilder, so he's probably going to be even better now than he was in 2018.

That all being said, I hope it goes to 12 rounds and is every bit as enjoyable as the last fight.


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 22, 2020)

I don't know all the ins and outs of judging Boxing...so how can you knock someone down twice and not get the decision?


----------



## I can't imagine (Feb 22, 2020)

big baby jesus said:


> I don't know all the ins and outs of judging Boxing...so how can you knock someone down twice and not get the decision?



Boxing matches are judged using what's called a 10-point must system.  That means that one boxer must be awarded 10 points each round; the other boxer will get less points, usually 9 if there's no knockdowns in the round, and less if there are knockdowns.  That's a simplified explanation, but you probably get the general idea.

If you out-hit your opponent in enough of the other rounds, it can make up for the rounds you lost more severely.  In this case, the scoring was one judge in favor of Wilder, one judge in favor of Fury, and the third scored it evenly.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Feb 22, 2020)

So any working links anyone?  All the normal haunts play for about 2 minutes then black out.


----------



## Looney Troons (Feb 22, 2020)

I really want Fury to win. He’s such a character. This’ll be a good one for sure.  Either way, there will be a trove of amazing reaction .gif since Bayless is the referee.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Feb 22, 2020)

Lol Mike be like "waitaminute I'm not from Atlanta".


----------



## Zaragoza (Feb 23, 2020)

2 years in the making, god damn! Lets go!


----------



## Zaragoza (Feb 23, 2020)

1st round over, Wilder landed some solid punches but Fury returned some back.


----------



## Zaragoza (Feb 23, 2020)

Fuck, 2nd round and things are already getting aggressive.


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 23, 2020)

Ohnonononono bros, i thought the darkies were the superior atlethes


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Feb 23, 2020)

What's going on with Wilders right arm he keeps on holding onto it.


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 23, 2020)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> What's going on with Wilders right arm he keeps on holding onto it.


Ill tell you whats happening


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Feb 23, 2020)

Yeah looks to be, I could tell from the first round the look on his face he didn't have the heart for this fight.  Edit jesus fuck look at that ear.


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 23, 2020)

Busted eaedrum on wilder
Gg, no re


----------



## Zaragoza (Feb 23, 2020)

Tyson Fury talking shit and backing it up.


----------



## Looney Troons (Feb 23, 2020)

Great bout. Very entertaining. Well deserved by Fury. I hope Wilder doesn’t enact the rematch clause. I really want to see Fury v Joshua.


----------



## AGreatDipAtAFairPrice (Feb 23, 2020)

Seems like Tyson Fury was sold short and not too many people picked him to win, even though he was only +105, so basically a pick em.
You know, if you tell me a match is basically 50/50, but the one guy has concrete gloves and is boxing at 273 when the other guy is coughing up 40 pounds and fought last time at 212, hey, hindsight is 20/20, but that's a big beef disadvantage there, wouldn't you say? When I watched it, I think Wilder gassed out from trying to carry too much on his frame.


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 23, 2020)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> What's going on with Wilders right arm he keeps on holding onto it.



I thought he clearly broke a rib early in the fight.

This should have been stopped in the fifth.  Wilder was complaining, but this was stopped two rounds too late in my opinion.


----------



## Literary Hitler (Feb 23, 2020)

>Be Deontey
>muh black powa nigga
>get your ass beat like a drum by an inbred irishman 
Is that an "Ykes", or a "Woof"?


----------



## I can't imagine (Feb 23, 2020)

Salubrious said:


> I thought he clearly broke a rib early in the fight.
> 
> This should have been stopped in the fifth.  Wilder was complaining, but this was stopped two rounds too late in my opinion.



He spent the better part of several rounds struggling with staying upright.  I understand it's a big match, big money, etc., so the ref's probably prone to letting the dudes fight.  Still, it really seemed unnecessary to keep the match going that long.


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 23, 2020)

I can't imagine said:


> He spent the better part of several rounds struggling with staying upright.  I understand it's a big match, big money, etc., so the ref's probably prone to letting the dudes fight.  Still, it really seemed unnecessary to keep the match going that long.



I think the ref was trained to look for one big flurry to stop the fight, but since Fury continued to pot shot him one at a time and then lean on him, the ref didn't see a good specific moment to stop the fight, even though he could have stopped it at any time just from the look on Wilder's face and the fact that his mouth and ear were pouring blood and he injured his rib.

It should have been stopped at the latest between the fifth and sixth rounds.


----------



## Looney Troons (Feb 23, 2020)

Agreed. The leaning was getting excessive, but fuck it. If you’re going to clinch up, use your mass to weigh the other dude down. Smart move. The best round Wilder had was the one where Bayless deducted a point against Fury; a 9-9.


----------



## Slimy Time (Feb 23, 2020)

Looney Troons said:


> Great bout. Very entertaining. Well deserved by Fury. I hope Wilder doesn’t enact the rematch clause. I really want to see Fury v Joshua.


I wouldn't mind seeing them go at it a third time, but only after Joshua steps up and fights one of these two. Great fight all around, as entertaining if not more than the first. Definitely think something broke in WIlder, whether it was his rib or his ear, but definitely not lost any respect for the guy for taking the L and having his streak broken.


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 23, 2020)

big baby jesus said:


> Wilder is going to kill that bum.



Well, there's a reason I'm not a boxing expert...


----------



## Zaragoza (Feb 23, 2020)

And people thought Andy Ruiz Jr stood a chance at fighting any of these two.


----------



## Lamaze-P Stan (Feb 23, 2020)

Wilder lost cause his weight and how Fury fought. Wilder couldn't windmill this one unless he wanted to get disqualified for behind the head shots


----------



## Reverend (Feb 23, 2020)

The busted ear drum in the first was all she wrote for Wilder. The corner throwing in the towel was a mercy killing. They should've done it after seeing blood come out of his ear and Wilder's second knock down.  Wilder looked utterly drunk and bemused. It wouldn't surprise me if his jaw, ribs, and eardrum are all broke.  Wilder has a bad habit of his fingers breaking so that's no shocker as well if we see that added to his list of things shattered.

It was a glorious fight and one that I watched the whole way through, the prelims were meh, it was only the last 2 fights that were worthwhile.

I almost wish I paid for it.



Looney Troons said:


> Great bout. Very entertaining. Well deserved by Fury. I hope Wilder doesn’t enact the rematch clause. I really want to see Fury v Joshua.



I think wilder will wait to see who out of Fury vs. Joshua comes out and then challenge them. Wilder will take a warm up fight or 2 of some scrub and beat them to dust.

The rematch money will be ridiculous for Fury vs. Wilder 3 and if it's Joshua vs. Wilder it'll be even more ridiculous as it'll be billed as some Redemption story bullshit.


----------



## Zaragoza (Feb 23, 2020)

Fury clearly won the first fight on points, but got screwed by the judges. So he came back with a new game plan to finish the most feared KO artist maybe in HW history, which many laughed at - and he walked him down and destroyed him.
Best HW of this era and it's not up for debate. I hope we see the Joshua fight as I think he'd box the ears off him.


----------



## Beavis (Feb 23, 2020)

Lennox Lewis was right that the shot that busted his eardrum fucked up his equilibrium. He was never going to recover from that. I'd like to see Wilder fight Andy Ruiz.


----------



## Clones of Alex Jones (Feb 23, 2020)

If anyone missed it or wants to rewatch it there's a bunch of reuploads on youtube.


----------



## Reverend (Feb 23, 2020)

Beavis said:


> Lennox Lewis was right that the shot that busted his eardrum fucked up his equilibrium. He was never going to recover from that. I'd like to see Wilder fight Andy Ruiz.




Why? Ruiz is a fat tub whom Joshua fucked off on and took the fight for granted.  

Wilder would jab the fuck out of Ruiz , as ruiz has power, but not at the same level that Wilder has. 

whomever Wilder fights next I pity as it will be savage.  Not a mike tyson "IM GONNA EAT YOUR KIDS!" savage but a brutal beat down. 

This loss will be good for him as the public loves a comeback story and if Fury wins against joshua you know sure as shit Fury will demand 70/30 purse and say "Ya Boi Bring 'em up 'ere!" and make Wilder fight in the UK.

The fury vs. Joshua fight will suck as it will be at some shit awful hour and broadcast in the UK.  Neither will need to come to Vegas even though Fury lives in the US.


----------



## Beavis (Feb 23, 2020)

Reverend said:


> Why? Ruiz is a fat tub whom Joshua fucked off on and took the fight for granted.
> 
> Wilder would jab the fuck out of Ruiz , as ruiz has power, but not at the same level that Wilder has.
> 
> ...



Ruiz and Wilder are both represented by Al Haymon so it would be an easy fight to make, but it’s risky for both to have a second consecutive loss. I think Ruiz would make it interesting if he doesn’t lose his mind and gain 30+ pounds weeks before the fight. Fury vs. Joshua would air around 1pm pst in the US like Ruiz/Joshua 2 did.


----------



## Zaragoza (Feb 24, 2020)

Beavis said:


> I think Ruiz would make it interesting if he doesn’t lose his mind and gain 30+ pounds weeks before the fight.


A hypothetical Andy Ruiz vs Deontay Wilder match would just end with Andy on the canvas knocked out at either round 2 or 3. But him making it to round 3 is just wishful thinking.


----------



## Reverend (Feb 24, 2020)

Zaragoza said:


> A hypothetical Andy Ruiz vs Deontay Wilder match would just end with Andy on the canvas knocked out at either round 2 or 3. But him making it to round 3 is just wishful thinking.



Wilder is in unholy shape for a heavy weight, he should honestly be more of a Light Heavyweight or Cruiserweight, but those weight classes aren't popular anymore.  Not since Roy Jones and bernard hopkins have LHW been relevant.  Cruiserweight is more of where Wilder should be, again, it's a dead weight class. 

230 pounds of lean muscle is nothing in heavyweight. You need mass and power to survive being beaten with a concrete block in the face over and over. Fury is the normal build of heavyweights and Joshua is in the same build of Hollyfield who was another massive muscular brute of a man.

I cannot see fury leaaaaaannnnning on Joshua the way he leaned on Wilder because Joshua's back is the size of a van door and thick as an oak tree.  The man will not have the same flexibility that Wilder has. If Wilder gained 20lbs of muscle mass and get in the Klitchsko body he could survive the beating that Joshua would give him.  Again, nothing will save you from an ear drum eruption and equilibrium loss, you can't train that...



Beavis said:


> Ruiz and Wilder are both represented by Al Haymon so it would be an easy fight to make, but it’s risky for both to have a second consecutive loss. I think Ruiz would make it interesting if he doesn’t lose his mind and gain 30+ pounds weeks before the fight. Fury vs. Joshua would air around 1pm pst in the US like Ruiz/Joshua 2 did.



Doubt Al Haymon would put both on the same card to fight each other, that 1 loss is still relevant enough to sell fights, having them fight each other he then has one of his 2 prize fighters be fucked for future matches.


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 24, 2020)

Deontay got shook up and lost his legs early rest of the fight showed just how good Tyson is, dude fought that shit like an 1880s bare knuckle boxer and still walked all over him.

HOLY SHIT what a fight friends. I had some weird gut feeling Tyson had this but didn't want to short change Wilder but once he got wobbles and knocked down I knew it was over but would not expect that kinda slaughtering.

Tyson is a brute, but played like a pro it wasn't a game he didn't drop took some licks and dished out so much more.


----------



## FaramirG (Feb 25, 2020)

Lance Pugmire on Twitter
					

“Full story coming to @TheAthleticBOX shortly: Deontay Wilder @BronzeBomber tells me he is definitely exercising his rematch clause for a summer trilogy against @Tyson_Fury, that his legs were weakened by his 45-pound costume he wore to the ring to honor Black History Month.”




					twitter.com
				




Yeah I'm sure it was the costume, not getting punched in the face...as far as excuses go I don't think I've ever seen a guy blame Black History Month for a loss


----------



## Reverend (Feb 25, 2020)

FaramirG said:


> Lance Pugmire on Twitter
> 
> 
> “Full story coming to @TheAthleticBOX shortly: Deontay Wilder @BronzeBomber tells me he is definitely exercising his rematch clause for a summer trilogy against @Tyson_Fury, that his legs were weakened by his 45-pound costume he wore to the ring to honor Black History Month.”
> ...



He's blaming his loss on his Wakanda outfit? Have you seen Wilder's core? You can scrub towels on that shit. 45lbs is nothing.

GTFO with that bul shit. He's lucky to be alive. I'm gonna check out boxrec.com to see what ridiculous they are saying.


----------



## Slimy Time (Mar 6, 2020)

Reverend said:


> He's blaming his loss on his Wakanda outfit? Have you seen Wilder's core? You can scrub towels on that shit. 45lbs is nothing.
> 
> GTFO with that bul shit. He's lucky to be alive. I'm gonna check out boxrec.com to see what ridiculous they are saying.


Late and gay reply. Funniest thing is he regularly trains with a vest that weighs about 40lbs.


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Mar 10, 2020)

Reverend said:


> The busted ear drum in the first was all she wrote for Wilder.


I thought it was just a scratch or a cut not a busted ear drum?


----------



## Reverend (Mar 10, 2020)

GnomeofDoc said:


> I thought it was just a scratch or a cut not a busted ear drum?



Did you see the way he wobbled like he was drunk? That's from a loss of equilibrium and balance. he was gone after fury axe chopped him on the head and he was leaking blood from the inside of his ear.


----------

